
The Orbital Index: a weekly technical newsletter about the space industry - tectonic
http://orbitalindex.com/archive/2020-05-26-Issue-66/
======
notadog
I would highly recommend this newsletter for anyone interested in space. I
previously discovered it on Hacker News and have enjoyed it since.

